# VIVARIUM 2010 - Feed back - Pic heavy



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

We were invited to attend Vivarium 2010 in Neiwegen Holland. It was a 2 days exhibition for all things aquatic and reptilian. 
The show was very well organised, with volunteers on hand to help out. 
There were lots of activities for the children to go to, while the parents wandered around the exhibition.
*Kiddies stuff* 









the face painting was excellent and free. There were lots of table with paper, crayons, paints and stuff to glue. The children were having a great time.

*Sculptors*








- this is where the musicians played.








this tank was made at the show, they started constructing it on the Tuesday.

















- even some sculptors for sale.








not sure if its a sculptor but its a bit too big for a viv lol

There were various competitions. 

*Paludarium competitions* 



























Not sure which one won the competition.


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

*Part 2*

*Forum competitions*
The dutch really love a forum, there were many tables promoting the forums the two best were. 








- these are the forums for Stingrays and Pufferfish, these people were really nice and were the winners of the forum competitions 








- this is the guppy forum

*Exhibits - Reptiles*
There was not as many reptiles as fish but there was a nice selection, along with a few very unusual sights.
Bearded dragons



























Our stand - and a few of our babies, we got tons more tables than we ordered it was nice to be able to put all of our babies on show.



























This was a bit worring as it was not securred in any way.


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

*part 3*

Fish Stuff
We have never seen fish in bags for sale before. Not sure that they would allow it in England.























































A beautiful blue tank










We will definatly be going to Vivarium 2011, it is going to be held at the same venue. The organisers were very easy to contact and even came round during the show to ask how we were doing and if we had any suggestions on how the show could be improved.

Sorry for such a long post but the show was so huge and varied. 

Thank you for your time.


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

Looks like it was a good day out  

BTW, that white leo of yours is purdy @[email protected]


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

nice pics 
seemed like fun


----------



## jordyaleo (Aug 21, 2009)

im so jealous of you, it looks amazing and well organised


----------



## deedee71 (Mar 28, 2010)

i'm jealous too lol, but i can't speack dutch so it would've been wasted on me...:lol2::bash:

thank you for sharing, i love looking at piccys : victory:


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

deedee71 said:


> i'm jealous too lol, but i can't speack dutch so it would've been wasted on me...:lol2::bash:
> 
> thank you for sharing, i love looking at piccys : victory:


Their english is brilliant tons better than mine :bash:


----------



## baba o'riley (Oct 17, 2009)

looks great would love to go. Is it an annual thing?


----------



## dazdaraz (Feb 23, 2008)

if i had the money and a passport,
i would so b there next year
that looks excellent,
and the tables you had look great with all those geckos
laid out.


daz


----------



## platypus (Aug 27, 2007)

*nice*

Looks great def going next year :2thumb:


----------

